# Black Panthers



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Remember seeing the Black Panthers providing "security" at an election site back in the fall??? They had batons etc.... The Justice Department dropped all charges today. Acorn, Black Panthers..... we have a long road ahead folks!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Dammit! I can't grow an afro anymore due to my receding hairline! (But I do have a black leather blazer and a black beret)

Deval and Barack sure ain't helping this "brother" out. I'll stick with my blue brothers thank you!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

chief801 said:


> Dammit! I can't grow an afro anymore due to my receding hairline!


Afro Wigs - All Styles & Colors


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Since the community activist in chief's injustice dept. has dropped this, Why is the Comm. of Pa. not going to pick this up???
( I know why. The question still should be asked publicly though.)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

chief801 said:


> Dammit! I can't grow an afro anymore due to my receding hairline! (But I do have a black leather blazer and a black beret)
> 
> Deval and Barack sure ain't helping this "brother" out. I'll stick with my blue brothers thank you!


Please tell me that beret has a Ranger Flash on it


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Please tell me that beret has a Ranger Flash on it


 Black Beret + Ranger Flash = Old School Mofo


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Since the charges got dropped, does that mean that all the white people can have a riot, loot stores and burn buildings?
> NO JUSTICE - NO PEACE!!!


Shouldn't it be, NO, JUST ICE, NO PEAS!

That would scare the illegal alien community and those who won't eat vegtables.

yeah, it's dumb. Sorry.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry I had to fight in the middle of your Black Panther party...
- Forrest GumpI couldn't resist, It's all I think about when I hear about these fools.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> I'm sorry I had to fight in the middle of your Black Panther party...
> - Forrest GumpI couldn't resist, It's all I think about when I hear about these fools.


Lieutenant Dan she tasted like cigarettes....lol!!!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I prefer No Justice No Police.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*New Black Panther Leader Defends Group in Voter Intimidation Case*

| FoxNews.com

The chairman of the New Black Panther Party, in an interview Friday with Fox News, defended his group amid an uproar over a voter intimidation case dropped by the Obama administration, a move that an ex- Justice Department official alleges was for racial reasons.
Malik Zulu Shabazz distanced himself from the actions of Minister King Samir Shabazz, seen in an amateur video from November 2008 brandished a billy club at a Philadelphia polling station, an incident that led to charges of coercion, threats and intimidation. The Black Panther chairman told Fox News' Megyn Kelly that the actions caught on video "were outside of organizational policy."
"We still do not condone the carrying of nightsticks at polling places and we have been consistent on that since Day One," he said. "Any individual member that violates organizational policy cannot be attributed to the organization any more than any individual member of the Catholic Church, one of their acts can be charged to the Vatican."
Malik Shabazz's comments come after J. Christian Adams, who quit the Justice Department last month over the handling of the case against the Black Panthers and its members, accused his former superiors of instructing attorneys in the civil rights division to ignore cases that involve black defendants and white victims.
Adams' allegations have led the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights to plan a new round of subpoenas and call for a separate federal probe.

Full Story:
FOXNews.com - New Black Panther Leader Defends Group in Voter Intimidation Case


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*instructing attorneys in the civil rights division to ignore cases that involve black defendants and white victims.
*_
so what else is new ?

black on white = simple assault

white on black = civil rights violating


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Classic, but I just can't get past the idea that this guy is a minister and a king, LMFAO. I'll bet oDrama bows to him too

I think i'll proclaim myself Queen and change my name to something powerful like Queen Maximus of Terminatorville.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Remember seeing the Black Panthers providing "security" at an election site back in the fall??? They had batons etc.... The Justice Department dropped all charges today. Acorn, Black Panthers..... we have a long road ahead folks!


I think we can all agree that the thing that scares us all the most about stuff like this is that if we don't do anything about it...the road will be real long for our kids.....that's my friends is f****** scary!


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

well this is face of the Black Panther! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5H1mHea9Hk"]YouTube- Amateur Video Of Minister King Samir Shabazz.flv[/nomedia]


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

tsunami said:


> well this is face of the Black Panther!
> YouTube- Amateur Video Of Minister King Samir Shabazz.flv


I saw this video on Glen Beck last week and I am speechless, everytime I see it I am at a loss for words.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Now ask yourself, which of the two is more dangerous?


Gibson....def Gibson, did you hear his accent in Edge of Darkness....horrible.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> Malik Zulu Shabazz distanced himself from the actions of Minister King Samir Shabazz, seen in an amateur video...http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...roup-voter-intimidation-case/?test=latestnews


I'm changing my name to Shabazz. I loved that show. Oh, wait, that was










Disregard


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkn8X0mi3tA&feature=related"]YouTube- The New Black Panther Party PT.1[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x0dM7fR1WQ"]YouTube- The New Black Panther Party PT.2[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS7eCH45Bhs&feature=related"]YouTube- The New Black Panther Party PT.3[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tab4we1wwNo&feature=related"]YouTube- The New Black Panther Party PT.4[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VptGD-iQsZU&feature=fvw"]YouTube- The New Black Panther Party PT.5[/nomedia]

only good thing about him...doesn't like obama


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I watched the first 6 minutes of the first clip. Very interesting, but I just don't feel like watching anymore. It's the black klan, that's all. Sickos who take a kernal of truth, embelish it, exaggerate it and destroy what could be a good constructive message and turn it into a hate filled rant.

Now, if we could only find a nice spot in the middle of the mojave desert, put all the Klans, American Nazis and groups like the New Black Panther party out there, armed to the teeth and let them fight it out, we could maybe avoid getting caught in the crossfire. Innocent people's lives might be less in jeopardy and they could have their long desired race war.

Freakin' lunatics, every last one of them.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*New Black Panther Leader Sang About Getting Trained by Bin Laden*

By Jana Winter
Published July 20, 2010
| FoxNews.com

Before King Samir Shabazz wielded a nightstick outside a Philadelphia polling station ... before he was videotaped calling white people "crackers" and urging blacks to kill them and their babies ... the head of the New Black Panther Party in the City of Brotherly Love was singing about being trained by Usama bin Laden. 
The New Black Panther Party claims to believe in nonviolence, but a song performed by Shabazz's group, Coup Da'Ta, in 2004 includes descriptions of violent attacks against police as well as anti-Semitic statements and claims of having trained with both the most-wanted terrorist in the world and the accused mastermind of the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks.

Full Story:
FOXNews.com - New Black Panther Leader Sang About Getting Trained by Bin Laden


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> Before King Samir Shabazz wielded a nightstick outside a Philadelphia polling station ... before he was videotaped calling white people "crackers"


I picture myself as either a RITZ or a CHICKEN IN THE BISCUIT, but NEVER, *EVER* a Saltine!

I might even go with a Townhouse, those elves are just DARLING!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Meeting Turns Into Battle Over New Black Panthers Case

A regularly scheduled "business meeting" of the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights on Friday turned into a fiery shout fest -- finger-pointing and all -- over whether the Justice Department was "stonewalling" their investigation into a controversial voting rights case, whether that investigation has been fruitful, and whether the commission can even fulfill its mission anymore.
For more than a year, the commission has been looking into why the Obama administration reversed course on a federal lawsuit against two members of the New Black Panther Party, who were videotaped outside a Philadelphia polling station on Election Day 2008. The two were dressed in military-style uniforms, and one was holding a nightstick. The issue escalated in June when a former Justice Department attorney alleged it was all part of an Obama administration policy to avoid prosecuting minorities, an allegation the Justice Department has strongly denied.
The former Justice Department attorney, J. Christian Adams, has said that Christopher Coates, head of the Voting Rights section at the time, could corroborate his allegations. But the Justice Department has blocked Coates from complying with a subpoena for his testimony.
An Independent member of the commission, Todd Gaziano, said "stonewalling of the Justice Department" means the commission "won't be able to make findings of facts," but members from both sides of the aisle agreed the investigation has uncovered a "larger issue" over whether the law allows the commission to take the Justice Department to court to enforce subpoenas.

Read more: Meeting Turns Into Battle Over New Black Panthers Case | Foxnews.com

​​


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

You know, if we were talking about the black panther in "Jungle Book", I'd be on board. But these THUGS are nothing but a negative of the Klan. Both groups have the same damn theories, same damn beliefs and same damn plans of action, they're just reversed in color.

Nuts are nuts are nuts and nuts scare me. I try not to give them much in the way of attention, because that's what these bottom of the barrel types thrive on, but sometimes looking away, or laughing your ass off at them isn't the answer.

Watch 'em and as soon as they break some State, Local, or Federal Law, HANG THE SOM'BITCHES.

Not lynch. I have to stress that, *NOT* LYNCH.

I do NOT need the NAACP coming after MY lilly white ass even though it's pretty clear I'm against ALL fringe whack jobs who advocate what these groups do.:stomp:

Now, to join *MY* fringe whack job group, please PM me and we'll set up a meet!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.allvoices.com/contribute...r-george-zimmerman-by-new-black-panther-party

*The "new" black panthers at it again........*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.wtsp.com/news/article/250102/8/New-Black-Panther-Party-chief-of-staff-apologizes

Black Panther Chief of Staff........

*Michelle said during that interview, "Let me tell you, the things that's about to happen, to these *******, these crackers, these pigs, these pink people, these ---- people. It has been long overdue. My prize right now this evening ... is gonna be the bounty, the arrest, dead or alive, for George Zimmerman. You feel me?"*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

These idiots are the equivalent of the KKK, but you can guarantee if the KKK did something this stupid, their members would be behind bars rather than hosting radio shows...



> For more than a year, the commission has been looking into why the Obama administration reversed course on a federal lawsuit against two members of the New Black Panther Party, who were videotaped outside a Philadelphia polling station on Election Day 2008. The two were dressed in military-style uniforms, and one was holding a nightstick. The issue escalated in June when a former Justice Department attorney alleged it was all part of an Obama administration policy to avoid prosecuting minorities, an allegation the Justice Department has strongly denied.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/bla...heir-god-and-their-guns-we-might-have-to-too/

*New Black Panther party Chairman Malik Zulu Shabazz at it again.......*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/new...e-not-hanging-crackers-by-nooses-yet-yet-yet/

*New Black Panthers King Samir Shabazz at it again......*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/new...thinks-israel-runs-concentration-death-camps/

*Charles Barron, possibly New York's next US Congressman (former Black Panther)........*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/new...keep-her-foot-on-motherfuing-necks-of-whites/

"...............drag whites out of their houses, skin them, hang them in trees, drag them behind trucks, and pour acid on them."

"........... blacks will have to kill white babies "seconds" after they're born - and he suggests firebombing nurseries to do it."

*AG Eric Holder must be so proud he stood up for these assholes in that PA voting incident.......*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Black Panther Calls for "Black Rebellion" If Darren Wilson Not Indicted*
Last week, we reported that city officials in Ferguson, Missouri, were preparing for riots and demonstrations should the grand jury fail to indict Police Officer Darren Wilson.

Now comes an interview with Black Panther Malik Zulu Shabazz on Fox News radio who called for a "black rebellion" if there is no indictment.

He called for a rebellion against the "wicked world order" and said blacks "have as much right to rebel against American society as America did against the British."

"The white media has not been fair to black people or black leaders," he said, going on to claim the police was "murdering us."

Shabazz has been stirring the pot in Ferguson since Michael Brown was shot and killed this summer.

Shabazz is the former leader of the New Black Panther Party. The group was identified as previously suggesting bombing nurseries to kill white babies.

A Nation of Islam member also advocated genocide against white people.

"I say, if they don't get out of town, we kill the men, we kill the women, we kill the children, we kill the babies, we kill the blind, we kill the cripple, we kill the crazy, we kill the (gays), we kill the lesbians, I say (expletive deleted) we kill them all," Khalid Muhammad said. "If they are white, kill 'em all."
http://downtrend.com/robertgehl/bla...lack-rebellion-if-darren-wilson-not-indicted/

So, where does this dope work and how much did he pay in taxes last year? 
Thought so...STFU shit stirrer.

"This is the hour all the greats promised. If you die, die like a warrior. I'll see you on the ground."
-Chawn Kweli, National Chief of Staff for the NBPP


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

It's pretty bad when Key & Peele notice:
http://www.cc.com/video-clips/hua6ia/key-and-peele-obama-meet---greet


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Black Panther Malik Zulu Shabazz: original name, Sherman Jefferson.

Zulu? I would bet that REAL Zulus would laugh this asshole out of Africa. I just can't help but think he has no balls but one hell of a big mouth. Put him on a plane, send the NATION OF ISLAM to Iraq and let him join ISIS. Then maybe he can lecture his brethren just before the F-16 unloads justice on his ass.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Isis would put him in a burka and chain him up with the rape brides.


----------

